# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Adofo Dorta



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS - Episode 124 features all the latest plus and interview with Adolfo Dorta from Days of the Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

